# My mare foaled!



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Bay pinto mare and loud black appy stallion and what do we get? Solid chestnut LOL!!!  Colt born 3/27/10 at 9:14pm


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Very cute.  Glad it all went well..


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Congrats on your gorgeous wee colt!
I just love the markings on his nose in the last pic, very unusual!
Have you thought of any names yet?
_


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

you HAVE to post those on my thread in the contest forum for foal pics! He has to be in my vid! He's so cute!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww! What a cute little guy <3


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaaaw so cute  and little hehehe


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww he's adorable : D


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Adorable!! any names picked out yet?


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your little chestnut baby! 
He is absolutely precious and I just *love* that swirly blaze of his. Too cute!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

To sweet! Funny how the colors work, I thought my bay filly was alittle 'plain', but you know it really doesn't matter, she's perfect!

That said, I hope my mare Money has a loud flashy foal (colt)! She's minimal tobiano bred to a loud frame overo.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all! No names yet!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thought I'd share some pics of daddy


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

(Well I said it in the "live show" post, but I'll say it again now that I see this one....)

Congratulations on your brand new Colt! :clap:

Looks like they are both doing well, that is great.  Do you imprint your foals? 

From that close up of his nose, you can kind of see some "appy" type freckling? Kind of like Daddy's nose. I like that lightening bolt shaped blaze as well, he is going to be a very handsome little man! 

Have fun with him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to say it's amusing to see what you got for color! comes to show you just never know how genetics will work out. What a stunner! I bet you that gorgeous little foal is going to have a lot of white on his legs. make sure to come post lots of pictures! gorgeous dam and sire by the way.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!  I don't "imprint" them, but i"m there for the birth and handle them right away, but not like touching them everywhere and poking things in their ears or whatever the "imprinting" prodcedures are  This little guy I didn't do much with though, just toweled him off a little bit, did the iodine on the umbilical, and watched him. Yet he is super sweet and trusting, lets me pet him all over, rub his ears, ect  Nice when they're not skittish!

I wasn't sure about leg white that first night, but now that he's dry and I can see better, his legs have a tannish color, so it's just the baby light fuzz and I don't htink he has any white markings other than his face. I can't tell if there's mottling on his muzzle or not,, it's very strange, which is why I took the muzzle shot, hoped I could see it better. It's just... odd... lol!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats! i adore the size of their hooves. love his markings and colour! good luck with a name


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I fail at names, I need help!!!

I want to have the registered name first, then I can get a barn name out of that. I have 35 characters, including spaces. It MUST start with CheyAut so that's 8 including the space after it.

Pics in the photo section, but he's a chestnut colt, solid except a stripe that reminds me of a weed or flower.

Sire is C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti, and dam is Freeman Hills Knights Painted Jewel (in AMHR, which is what the colt will be reg with... she has a diff AMHA name but Chianti isn't reg with AMHA yet, he has to be hardshipped which means I have to fly in a current AMHA steward, pay for all that person's expenses to have him measured, PLUS the fee is $1200... so that won't happen anytime soon!).

There are some things I'd like the name to have to do with. I will only consider names that deal with at least one, but more than one would be better (if you can manage all, that would be awesome!!!)

1. To do with his sire's name. He's one of my two breeding stallions, and this is his first foal, so I'd like to have part of his name in the colt's maybe (preferably the Chianti part). Dam's name could also be worked in, but doesn't matter as much to me as the sire's name.

2. The fact that dam is loud pinto, sire is loud appy, but the colt is a solid! LOL

3. He was born during the weekend of our big mini horse show here, the Touch of Class. Would be neat to work that into it.

Ok, have at it! Give me registered names please! If you have a barn name to go with the registered name, great! But I don't want only barn names, I need the registered name first


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CheyAut said:


>


oh my freaking gosh!!!!!! That is so ADORABLE!!! AHHHHH!! I haven't seen pictures this adorable in a long time! you are so fortunate!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

registered name: CheyAut Chianti Touch of Class
Barn name: Classy


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Poop, the only day I wasnt paying attention.....I missed it...I thought for sure you would have gotten color on this one....bummer....but he still is precious... ...Iwill have to think of a few names....on other thread....


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG he is just too PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## jcfarms (Mar 24, 2010)

wow he is tooooooooooo cute


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the shape of his stripe! It swirls all over so cutely! 

And Daddy sure thinks he's hot stuff. He can really trot out! Beautiful parents, beautiful baby. 

Congratulations!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww the sweetest, funny about his colour, oh well if he wanted it that way!
love your mare too  she gunna be a good mum. x


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww what a cutie! Congrats to you and Momma.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i hope he,s lucky for you definitley a bonnie foal,i can imagine your puzzlement over the colour,the bay horse i have was bred out of a blue and white mare and a blue roaned stallion


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you decided on a name yet?
Here's an idea, how about...

CheyAut's Lightening Chianti Jewel ?
Has your ranch, refers to his blaze marking, and has sire and dam references....

Or
CheyAut's World Class Chianti Jewel (did some one else all ready say that one?)

Or
CheyAut Cameo's Solid Jewel 

I dunno, just tossing out some there, might help give you some ideas to work off of?
Oh ya, you could call him Bolt for his barn name... 
(I think I am stuck on the shape of his blaze resembling a lightening bolt)

Let us know when you decide!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Chiantis solid class
Chianti forgot his spots
Chiantis class
Chiantis Solid touch
Chiantis touch is solid
Where'd Chiantis spots go

=]
He is a cutie, I love the last picture


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Need to clear it with hubby first, but I think his name will be either

CheyAuts Royal Touch of Class

or 

CheyAuts Royal First Class (Chianti's first foal)

Barn name Royal.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Amazing how these minis had such a proportionally large foal (compared to her size). Ouch!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

CheyAut's Touch of Royal Chianti
CheyAut's Just Plain Classy Chianti

He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Is it overly common for a chestnut to have that pinkish eyeliner? I thought they always had black? Granted, not perfect in horsey color, though!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Need to clear it with hubby first, but I think his name will be either
> 
> CheyAuts Royal Touch of Class
> 
> ...


I'm liking Royal Touch of Class


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Is it overly common for a chestnut to have that pinkish eyeliner? I thought they always had black? Granted, not perfect in horsey color, though!


Brand new foals, very common. It darkens up.

(his eye was a little watery)









Have lots more pics to share, but it's bedtime. Will try to get them posted tomorrow after work, but no promises!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't count it a solid yet, I have heard that appys can "spot up" any time during their first year......My friend's actually turned roan by the end of his third month.....


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

He is really cute!!! I wish my mini mares were going to have babies!!! I guess I will have to change that for next year!!!! Congrats =)


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Totally adorable


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Ack I forgot to share more photos, and now I have to go to work. I will try to do so in the morning when I get home!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I can relate again, tobi mare and loud frame overo stud, solid black (and I mean solid, no white anywhere) colt.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

So cute baby congratulations!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok here are some pics from a couple weeks ago


































































(I make horses look big because I"m only 5' lol)









Eat on the run!


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh dear me! He is the sweetest thing!!! Look at that little hop with his mouth full of hay at the end! What a GORGEOUS little guy!

I really like CheyAut's Royal Touch of Class

Also thought of:

CheyAut Royal Chianti Classico (29 characters)... you could call him a number of things for barn names... Chi ("CH-EE"), Classy, Royal

"Chianti Classico" is the term for wine made from the original 14th century growing location where the grapes came from. The first birth place of Chianti wine.


----------



## Earlywinefarm (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh to adorable congrats!!!!


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice nice! Very cute animal!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all 

His name is CheyAuts Royal Touch of Class, barn name Royal


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, he is so adorable. And so freaking cute!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

He just keeps getting cuter and cuter, if that is possible!!!


----------



## xbubblegum (Apr 30, 2010)

What a sweet horse!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

awww. his is so aborable! i love the "Eat on the run" picture.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone 

This morning I was watching him play with my 8 month filly. They're both chestnuts (she doesn't have any white at all) so they looked like a matched set, other than size since she's older  Too bad I didn't get pics of it!


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

CheyAut Chianti Painted Red


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2010)

It's amazing to think that little cutie fitted in her, it's Mother looks so little next to it in some of those photos. Very sweet though. Thought of any names?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Yup, he's CheyAuts Royal Touch of Class (pending), barn name Royal


----------

